# Overclocking Q6600 have i hit the limit?



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

:wave: everyone
the rig
Evga 750i ftw
Q6600 (G0 stepping)
Zalman cnps9500
Antec 900 (3x 120mm(2 intake 1 exhaust) led fans & 1 200mm bigboy(exhaust))
4gb corsair xms2 pc6400 ram
500gb samsung hdd
2x Inno3d 8800gt oc

im new to overclocking do have an understanding of whats going on but not a lot of experience.

well i've bought my rig got it set up nicely and have successfully overclocked a Q6600 to 3ghz. i was hoping to get it to 3.2 but it just doesnt want to play the game. 

i changed the FSB to 356 with a times 9 multiplier ( the ram is unlinked) and successfully posted, then crashed core voltage was around 1.35v
i increased my core voltage in steps up to 1.45v at various stages in between it booted to windows and froze shortly after. 

At core voltage 1.45v loaded windows played around opened some low demand applications and (mainly sys monitors) cpu temp was at 50c i still had most of my fans turned down to low excluding heatsink fan.

im a little bit worried about going much higher on the core voltage (i believe 1.5v should not be exceeded) 

im after any tips to try and improve the overclock but i can accept that my cpu may not go any higher ( this rig still kicks my friends backsides).


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

well depends on your cooling, but thats waaay not the limit people on youtube have overclocked it to 4.0ghz (wouldnt reccomend trying that...)


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah i have it to 3.15ghz atm around 45c idle 60c under load so i'll probably leave it there.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Make sure your PCI-E bus isn't increasing with your FSB. Manually set it at 100mhz to be safe. Also you wont need to upp the voltage untill you have at least gone up 200-300mhz.
Im a lucky one and i havn't upped my Vcore voltage at all and ive gone from 2.66ghz-3ghz. 
But i have increased my FBS by 0.05v and my HTT link by 0.1v or 0.05v.
Also increase you RAM voltage to 2v or 2.1v. Check with your RAM manufacture to see what votage you can use.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

what about your power supply? 2 8800gt oc'd can drag some power, and the cpu too... it might be lacking some headroom for overclocking


----------

